# Euro Disney



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Whereabouts is Euro Disney in relation to Paris. I believe M/H's are allowed to over night on the carpark but how far away is the campsite ?
Cheers sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid,

Its a few clicks east of Paris near Lagny, where the N34 and D231 meet.










Photo, coutesy of campingcar-infos, click on dept 77 for more info.

the aire costs €20 per night.

pete.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Pete. Looks good.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 92183 (May 1, 2005)

It was 20 euros from midnight to midnight when we stayed in October. We arrived late afternoon, visited the "fun" park the next day and left the morning after that- costing 60 euros plus being robbed for 7 tickets.
Taints the magic a little. :evil:


----------



## 93643 (May 1, 2005)

hi jessy, was it really that bad? planning to take 3 children there in june and have been told to book tickets for two days as one day is not enough. would it be best to buy tickets when we get there or book in advance? would appreciate advice from someone who has travelled there with motorhome and children.


----------



## 92183 (May 1, 2005)

If you are going to camp on site then you may as well get your tickets on site, as you have to buy your camping pass on the gate as you drive in.
I suppose it wasn't THAT bad, and probably 2 days would be a good idea if it's your cup of tea.
Having said that, when we've suggested going again, the kids aren't really bothered. We didn't get to do all the rides because the queues were so long, even with the fast passes. It was half term but you would think in the middle of October they would have be able to cope better.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

My friends went there last year, first hol forever(!) and they were horrified at the price of food and drink there, they were bitterly disappointed, such a shame. (not in a mh tho) :roll:


----------



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

To get the most out of Disney, I would thoroughly recommend "The Unofficial Guide to Disneyland Paris" published by Hungry Minds Inc. (there is some connection with Frommers.com).

This invaluable book gives you an idea of how to approach Disney in order to get most out of your day. It tells you in which order to go on the various rides to minimize queueing. (If you go to Disneyland you will queue but you can play smart) 

Follow "The Guide"; it really does work! Have fun!

Bryan


----------



## laurieW (May 1, 2005)

We've been to Disney. I would suggest that you need at least 2 days to see everything. Be prepared to queue (we went in June), and watch out for "queue jumpers". I would buy the tickets before you get there(as we did, via caravan club), as you have to queue for the tickets and then queue again to get in. We took sandwiches as the cost of food inside is expensive. You can use a left-luggage locker, once inside, to store your stuff. The car-parks (and m/home parking) is a fair way from the entrance, so if you need to go back to the parking it could take a while.The parking is filled outwards from the entrance, so if you get there early, you are near the resort entrances. I dont think we would go again, but my daughter and her kids loved it and cant wait to go again.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Hi SidT, If you are going to Disneyland Paris, when you arrive purchase 1 nights motorhome parking @ 20 euros to get access to the parking, do not purchase entrance tickets in advance, when you go to the park entrance buy season tickets, you can then go back to the gatehouse with your receipt and get the parking fee refunded and you are given a pass with the whole week circled and you can stay for as many days as you need and go in and out the parks as you please. It cost us 120 euros each (kids were free as they are under 3) for a fantasy pass and by the time it expires in July we will have had 3 trips within the year, totalling around 12 days park access and 14 days camping, even if you only use it for 1 trip you can still save and you do not need to rush round the parks like a lunatic. You also get 10% off pretty much everything you buy with the season pass so the food prices come down a little. It is a good 15 minute walk (mostly undercover) from the parking but during the summer the airport style escalators are normally on. You are about a 30 minute drive from Paris, as there is a train station at D/L you can explore the city without even moving your van. The facilities are basic but the shower block is clean and there are emptying & filling facilities, also a petrol station is outside the car park entrance for any emergency supplies. It can be noisy during the night as road sweepers clean the car park for about an hour but you get used to it. The season pass says it excludes camping car parking but we have never been questioned on it. Hope this helps you out. Paul


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Paul said.

*when you arrive purchase 1 nights motorhome parking @ 20 euros to get access to the parking,*

Hi Paul. Is that the car park or the camp site, not having been its difficult to visualise or I am being thick.
Cheers sid[/b]


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Hi SidT, when you arrive it looks like a motorway toll with loads of kiosks - this is where you pay your money to enter the car park, the car park is the camp site as well, it is a huge area split into 3 parts, the whole left hand side is for cars / day visitors, the front of the right hand side is for coach parking and the back is for motorhomes (this is where the shower block is as well). Hopes this helps


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

SidT,

Hello Sid, went Euro disney last July with the kids (age 4 & 1).
Looked at all the motorhomes parked up, came home and bought ours.

When we purchased the tickets i thought we'd bought the place.  
After spending 2 days there, we could understand why the entrance fee's were so high. It was fantastic, the kids enjoyed it so much (even the big kids  ) i would have paid double just to see the look on their faces   .

Going again very soon, in the motorhome this time.
Intend stopping on site.

Frank (fdhadi)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Paul. Thanks for the explaination, I can understand it now.

Hi Frank, Sound great, don't know when we are going but looking forward to it.
Thanks for your help guys.
Cheers Sid


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*eurodisney*

hi paul,thanks for the tip been thinking about a trip to euro disney will definately try to combine it with a trip to paris now.one question is the season ticket for a 12 month?


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Yes its valid for 12 months for access to both parks, depending on what level you get you can get access 365 days a year, unsure what their prices will be this year but ours was the middle on the road one which only excluded access on Halloween & around New Year if I remember right.
We got ours late July, we have moved our holidays to the first two weeks in July this year so that we can still use it, chuck in the time we spent there at Guy Fawkes and we have more than got our moneys worth.
Its a nice end to the holiday for the kids and only 3 hours from the ferry port . Here is a link to the website, I am afraid I could only find it listed in french.

http://www.disneylandparis.com/fr/passeport_annuel/nonadh/hp.htm


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Or you could try this.

http://www.disneylandparis.com/uk/introduction.htm

Cheers Sid


----------



## 91567 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link sid very usefull. looking at going in summer myself with the tribe of course :?


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

*eurodisney*

hi paulwilson 
we are going to eurodisney at the end of may and i have found your information very very interesting as we were about to just buy 3 day hopper passes. 
i have looked into the season passes and if you buy them at the ticket booth and you can prove that you are buying them for the same family who live at the same address you can get a further discount of 15% for our family of four.this works out with the discount on the parking at less than the 3 day hopper price and of course we can use them the rest of the year. amazing!!! not forgetting the discount on food etc.

just one question the ticket does actually state that the free parking only covers motorhomes for the time when the park is open,i understand you got a refund for the first night parking but how did you manage for the rest of the nights do you not have to pay and display or something and do they not come round to check


----------



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

When we went to DLP for the first time (about 8 years ago) we were not that impressed..we went again this year, this time taking our 3 children, they loved it (it was damn COLD !!! -5 at one point!!)

Our only problem was the cost of the food - and having to eat macdonalds 3 days in a row.. Depending on the age of your children, it is easy to do the park in one day ..especially if they are not big enough to go on some of the rides (which is worth checking before you go) Having said that, they did let the baby go on some of the rides..he loved the Pirates of the Carribean!!


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

thanks for that 
we have just been ski-ing and the price for eating at lunch time is probably similar to DLP the french seem to have this habit of ripping off a captive audience (c'est la vie!) 
i can feel sandwiches coming on! 
did you go in a motorhome and did you park on the parking area.


----------



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

We didn't even have a car in January when we went..and went on the train!! never again!! Bus to the town centre, with all the bags and kids, then the train to london..then walked to Waterloo (didn't look that far on the map!!) train to Paris...then the same all te way back 3 days later!! Anyone ever tried going on the underground with 3 kids, a pram and lots of bags? 

Needless to say, next time we go, it will be in our motorhome (when we get it!!)


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

When we got our annual passes they refunded the 60 euros for 3 nights parking that we paid for prior to knowing about this offer. When you arrive they give you a pass that you display in your windscreen with the date and the days you have paid to stay are circled on it, when we went back they asked for this back, gave us our refund and issued a new pass with all 7 days circled!. When we went back last November there was no one at the entry kiosk by the time we arrived and we went in and parked up, next day there was a note on the window reminding us to pay, we drove round to the kiosk, showed our pass and were given another sheet with the whole week circled and "passport annual" wrote on it, we have kept a hold of this just in case we get any trouble when we go back in July, but if we have to pay to park we certainly cannot complain, we have got more than our moneys worth out of it.

Paul


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

thanks for that 
your information has been really helpful and we will save money even if we don't use the pass on another trip (probably will in the summer though).
sorry to be a nuisance but did you go on the train into paris and was that easy enough to do as we plan to do that one day. 
thanks again 
julie and martyn and the rug rats!


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*eurodisney*

hi all,
can anyone help?Been following this thread with great interest.Thanks Pauwilson for alerting us to existence of annual passes.I have queried this with eurodisney and received confirmation by email of their availability and benefits.Would like to paste their email in my post but dont know how. Directions please.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi stormin,

A fairly simple copy and paste job.

Open the email you refer to.

Position your cursor at the beginning of the text you wish to copy. Left click on your mouse and drag it to highlight the required text in blue. Now right click and select 'copy'.
Close the email and post a reply to this post. Right click with your mouse and select 'paste', the text should then appear in your post.

pete.


----------



## stormin (May 10, 2005)

*eurodisney*

We thank you for your e-mail and interest regarding Disneyland Resort Paris.

Complete Freedom at Disneyland Resort Paris, it's magic!
The following information and prices are valid up to 6th November 2005 only.

The annual passport is the magic wand that will open the doors of Disneyland Park and Walt Disney Studios Park throughout the year.

The DREAM Passport (2 parks) consists of:
· Unlimited access to both parks through the year. 
· Free parking (only for the adult annual passports). 
· Free push chair, wheelchair, baggage holding and kennels (day time only). 
· Free entrance to the Hurricanes Nightclub with one friend. 
· Special discount on the rooms in one of the Disney Hotels on certain dates
· tickets 1 day at 20% (bring your friend)
· And lots of other advantages through the year...

Price: £111 per person (children under 3 are free)

The FANTASY Passport (2 parks) consists of:
· Free parking (only for the adult annual passports). 
· Available to everybody. 
· Access to both parks everyday (with the exception of certain dates that will be communicate at the Annual Passport Office).

Price: £ 83 per person (children under 3 are free).

The Annual Passport Office is situated at the entrance to Discoveryland (Video Games Arcade) from:

8.30am to 8pm when the Park is open from 9am to 8pm,
9.30am to 8pm when the Park is open from 10am to 8pm.

For further information and prices, please do not hesitate to contact the central reservation office by calling 08705 03 03 03.

For further information please do not hesitate to contact us again.

We look forward to welcoming you at Disneyland Resort Paris.

Magically yours,

Wim
DISNEYLAND RESORT PARIS
------ ------
<<#482551-588647#>>
Thanks Peejay hope the above is of interest to others also.Regards Storming


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

thanks stormin for that 
i have also been in touch with disney to ask how you get in the park to get an annual pass when the annual pass office is situated inside the park.
they say that you have to buy a day pass at the ticket offices outside and then once at the annual pass office that will be deducted off the price of your tickets!sounds like a lot of queueing to me! 
but never mind will be worth it i suppose


----------



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

*RE: the train.*

got the train from Waterloo, straight to Disneyland Paris..took about 4 hours which is good. If you stay in one of their hotels they take all you bags there for you while you go straight to the park. Would probably do that again, if I was only going to France for a couple of days.

But once we get our motor home...well...


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

**Eurodisney Update Wanted**

Further to this very informative thread although now 12 Mths + old does anyone have any first hand knowledge of the prices and such like for the 'Passeport Annuel' ??

Going for half term 21 Oct 1 week thought it would be good to get the annual pass incl parking, tried to e-mail Eurodisney and have only sent this reply:-

Dear Mr Jones,

Thank you for your e-mail regarding Disneyland Resort Paris.

We kindly inform you that we no longer provide camping facilities at 
the Disney's Davy Crockett Ranch.  No great loss!!! :wink:

You can park your camping car on the Disney Theme Parks Car Park. The 
prices are :

1 night with 2 days: 40 EUR
2 nights with 3 days: 60 EUR
3 nights with 4 days: 80 EUR
4 nights with 5 days: 100 EUR

Please note these prices do not include access to the Disney Parks and 
are subject to modification without prior notice.

At the entrance of the Disney Car Park you will receive the rules. You 
will have at your disposal toilets, showers, a water disposal area and 
a water point (closed during the winter season because of ice). There 
is no electricity.

The Car Park does not accept caravans.

We can however suggest you other campings nearby the Resort. We hope 
the following addresses could help you:

CREVECOEUR-EN-BRIE 
Camping Les Quatre-Vents 
77610 Crèvecoeur-en-Brie 
Tel. 0033 (0)1 64 07 41 11

JABLINES 
Camp de Jablines 
BASE DE LOISIRS 
77450 Jablines 
Tel. 0033 (0)1 60 26 04 31

MEAUX 
Caravaning La Plage 
77100 Meaux 
Tel. 0033 (0)1 60 23 48 97

POMMEUSE 
Camping Caravaning Le Chêne Gris 
24, place de la gare de Faremoutiers 
77515 Pommeuse 
Tel. 0033 (0)1 64 04 21 80

TORCY
Camping "le Parc de la Colline"
Route de Lagny
77200 TORCY
Tél: 0033 (0)1.60.05.42.32

If you prefer you can call directly the French Tourist Office at 0033 
(0)1 60 43 33 33 open every day from 9am to 9.45pm.

We look forward to welcoming you at Disneyland Resort Paris.

Best regards,

Sabina
DISNEYLAND RESORT PARIS

All information is subject to change without notice and should be 
confirmed prior to your visit.

In case of reply, please use the same e-mail address.
------ ------
<<#585641-742628#>>

And there you have it.  

Cheers


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
This may help

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-18151.html


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Cheers steve but has anyone done it this year??


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Was Steptoe not at Euro disney in April? Maybe a pm to him to confirm?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-14372.html

Steve


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup stupid me will PM him now.

Cheers steve


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Just back from holidays and stopped off at Eurodisney for 2 days, the parking is still 20 euro per day, however a day is marked from midnight to midnight. Found the parking area great for the motorhome, with about a 5 minute walk to the entrance (the travelators were on). If you are going to stay more than 2 days I would recommend to purchase a season ticket. Disney village with all the shops and restaurants are accessible without going into the park, great for the day you arrive. Food is expensive but you can cater for yourself in the m/h without too much hassel.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

*Purchase of annual passports*

When we arrived at the main entrance ticket booths we diverted to the RHS plaza beside this building at the bottom of which were three customer service positions (I seem to remember that there was a small notice stating annual passports this way)

We paid up front for our passports and were given single entry tickets to get in the park in order to go to the annual passport office to get the proper passes.

The advantage of this is not having to buy a day pass first and then get a refund, also it saves one bout of queuing plus you get to go in the VIP entrance :wink:

Best to get there early as possible as this must be the complaints department as well, we were only waiting for a few minutes but by the time we'd bought the passes the queue had built up massively.


----------

